# Weight Loss  and  Diet Scams ? DON?T GET RIPPED OFF!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As our country gains weight at an alarming rate, we are spending more each year on products that promise us easy, effortless weight loss. Each year in the United States, an estimated 35 billion dollars is spent each year on weight loss products. The problem is that in spite of headlines that feed our hopes [...]

*Read More...*


----------

